

Ask HN: Are there any premium Rails template providers? - jaxn

There are quite a few people / companies that sell premium Wordpress templates.  From what I understand, some of them do quite well.<p>I was hoping to find something similar for Ruby on Rails templates.  I know that there wouldn't be the same kind of drop-in ease of use, but for us developers who are somewhat design challenged, it would be really nice to just start with something that we can modify.<p>Unfortunately, I am not finding any place to buy such a thing.<p>Do any exist? If not, why? Seems like a hole in the market to me.
======
malyk
There are some nice looking themes at themeforest.com.

Really you should be able to take any theme, even wordpress themes, and
quickly convert them to erb/haml/etc templates. I would guess you are just
looking for a nice layout. A Wordpress themes would give you the structure of
the page, plus the css. You'd just have to fill in that structure from your
rails code instead of wordpress.

